# Want a New Bike ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok so whats my options - mainly will be light road/ park areas / light off road ?


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Boardman Hybrid FTW:thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

I got a carrera kraken couple of weeks ago for same kind of stuff canal tow paths bit of off road and road work, had a couple of small problems. But overall very happy and everything works very well and is smooth. They seem to get a lot of kit for the money.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

How much you looking to spend?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you able to take part in the 'cycle to work' scheme through your employer?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RedCloudMC said:


> How much you looking to spend?


Tbh I guess around £500-£750


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

chisai said:


> Are you able to take part in the 'cycle to work' scheme through your employer?


I thought that had finished ?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The boardman bikes are brilliant value for money, and good quality.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd agree with the above, there is something in there for all budgets on the boardman range. Ebay will also provide a lit of high end metal for the sort of money you're looking at.


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Id go for a Trek, ive got the Trek 7.3FX Hybrid and its a superb bike!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Apr 6, 2011)

How about something different.
Belt drive 11 spd Shimano geared hub, discs all round.
http://www.veloheld.de/collections/katalog/products/veloheld-path

You may need google translate.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Boardman make some nice bikes but they come with one big problem IMHO...you have to buy them from Halfords! Have yet to meet a Bike Hut staff member that knows a hundredth about bikes as most local bike shop staff...but just my own opinion of course.

I would go for a Trek or Kona at that price. Kona bikes are rock solid, fun to ride and whilst they might not have the same level of spec in some cases to the Boardmans, do offer great value for money. Another option is Norco...make great hybrid/light off road bikes. :thumb:


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> I thought that had finished ?


Still on, they've had to tweak what happens after the 12 months have completed though, you used to get the option to buy the bike, no I believe the rental continues for another four years, without any payment, it's complicated, but isn't everything that has something to do with taxes.

I'm currently half way through the process, buying a Cube Attention 2011, just waiting for my certificate to arrive, then I can call the Bike Shop and arrive to go and collect it. Can't wait.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Bill for what you need get last years models on the one you like you will save £200 to £300. Try these guys www.evanscycles.com/mountainbikes :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...p-disc-2011-hybrid-bike-ec025040#BVRRWidgetID

Thoughts on this


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...p-disc-2011-hybrid-bike-ec025040#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> Thoughts on this


very well put together bikes and I know they have one of the best customer service policys in the cycle trade and Trek have an equaliy bad one. If you are anyware near North london try Shorter Rochford cycles very good shop indeed


----------

